# Question for veteran Amtrak employees



## Windy City LSA (Feb 3, 2006)

Hello, all.

As I previously mentioned, I am a new employee presently on furlough. During this time, I would like to take advantage of the opportunity for a short trip. I am considering a weekend trip to Kansas City via 3/4.

My question is...what have you found to be the best way to make a reservation as an employee?? I've only traveled thus far when working! I plan to drag my boyfriend along and hope to be able to spend the 7 hour trip in a roomette in the dorm car as opposed to coach. My hope is that shouldn't be difficult. Just a matter of asking the Conductor.

I do realize I can just show up the day of the trip (depart the 10th, return the 12th ) and purchase a ticket with a live agant, but I'd rather reserve. I called the 800 number and I got what I think was a new person. She tried to help but was fairly useless. She was asking for my rail pass number. I gave her the number on my ID but she said it didn't work. I asked if she could use my SAP number and she didn't know what that was. I primarily wanted to find out if the days we wish to travel are Red, White or Blue. That's the only way to find out that I know of...aside from asking a ticket agent at the station. Also, I don't recall the details of the red, white, blue thing. I think blue is free and the others are discounted???

Any tips from experienced employee riders would be much appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2006)

You should contact the Pass Bureau or Human Resources. If you're on furlough, you may not be eligible for pass benefits, so although you thought the reservation sales agent was "useless," it may be that your pass is invalid.


----------



## trainboy325 (Feb 3, 2006)

Dear Windy City LSA,

I've been on the hunt for the special 800 number to use for employee reservations, but with no luck. First of all, the use of 800 USA RAIL will get you nothing, as "free" travel is a benefit actually managed out of the Human Resource Department in Washington. They take your SAP number or SSN plus three on your Amtrak ID pass, as you have figured out already, enter it into the Arrow Reservation system and determine what dates are red, white or blue. Obviously, the best dates are the blue ones as they provide you free travel for you and your spouse, children, etc. You mentioned your boyfriend. Under the current ASWC rules, only registered spouses, children and current or retired railroad employees (freight included) in your household are eligable for the travel benefit. He'll have to pay his own way if you choose to reserve for the both of you.

I've personally never have used the formal procedure for getting an Amtrak employee ticket before. Living and working in Florida when getting my job with Amtrak, most conductors here just let employees on without a "reservation" since many passengers already are on unreserved travel status using the Conductor Passenger Record for the FLA Rail Pass riders. If I were you, it may be just more conveinent to get a ticket with an agent in person who'll be able to work out some sleeper benefit (not included in formal employee travel benefit) for you and your boyfriend. I'll post an attachment if and when I can find the 800 employee travel number.

PS: The crew base may be able to find the number on the Amtrak Intranet system available to all managers and station clerks.


----------



## Windy City LSA (Feb 3, 2006)

Guest said:


> You should contact the Pass Bureau or Human Resources.  If you're on furlough, you may not be eligible for pass benefits, so although you thought the reservation sales agent was "useless," it may be that your pass is invalid.


As for the reservation agent, I think it was a situation of the blind leading the blind. It's not difficult to recognize when somebody doesn't know what's going on.

I am not familiar with the "Pass Bureau". I can contact HR, though. They didn't confiscate my rail pass/ID, and from what I've heard, they don't suspend rail privelages while on furlough. I am still considered an employee. It will only be a week tomorrow since the furlough began. The insurance benefits people haven't even been informed yet, so I'm not convinced they have cut-off my rail pass. I will look further into it, though. Thank for your reply.


----------



## trainboy325 (Feb 3, 2006)

Your pass benefits are associated with your overall employee benefits. As long as your under a formal furlough period, your pass is good.

The Pass Bureau is a section of the Amtrak Police and Security Department that manages and issues the pass. When you were in training at Amtrak, when they took your picture or the one you submitted in the mail, were agents of the Pass Bureau. Based in Washington in the G Street building (Behind the Post Office Museum) in Massachusettes Avenue next to Union Station, the Pass Bureau can give you everything you need to know about your travel benefit. Sadly, the number isn't included on the Flash Pass Application I'm looking at that has the details of the travel benefit for employees.


----------



## Windy City LSA (Feb 3, 2006)

trainboy325 said:


> Dear Windy City LSA,
> I've been on the hunt for the special 800 number to use for employee reservations, but with no luck. First of all, the use of 800 USA RAIL will get you nothing, as "free" travel is a benefit actually managed out of the Human Resource Department in Washington.
> 
> PS: The crew base may be able to find the number on the Amtrak Intranet system available to all managers and station clerks.


Thanks for the info. I do realize my boyfriend will need to pay. We're together 7 years, but without a marriage certificate, it just doesn't matter. I will inquire at crew base about the 800 number if I make it there for my check stub in the near future.

Thanks again.


----------



## trainboy325 (Feb 3, 2006)

It's a little off topic and personal, but with your job having such great benefits, that little piece of paper may come in handy for the both of you. Just a thought.


----------



## Windy City LSA (Feb 3, 2006)

trainboy325 said:


> It's a little off topic and personal, but with your job having such great benefits, that little piece of paper may come in handy for the both of you. Just a thought.


Tell me something I don't know. :lol: That is a topic for another day and different forum...But the more I hear about Amtrak food service, the more I wonder with my little senority if I'll even have a job come summer.


----------



## Steve4031 (Feb 4, 2006)

I don't work for Amtrak, but I just wanted to say thanks to all of you for doing a good job under tough conditions. Take care and good luck.


----------



## Stephen Myers (Jul 6, 2011)

Does anyone know how to get the "Red, White and Blue" calander for employee travel?


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2011)

Any station agent should be able to help you. If you don't live near a station, call the pass bureau. You can also always call the reservations line (800-USA-RAIL) if you have questions about a particular train and month, too.


----------



## EB_OBS (Jul 6, 2011)

Stephen Myers said:


> Does anyone know how to get the "Red, White and Blue" calander for employee travel?


As stated above, any ticket agent should be able to tell you if a particular train on a particular day is Red, White or Blue. It's based upon the same calendar day for that train on the previous two years.

If you check a train manifest, it's one of the first lines above both the coach and sleeper sections.


----------



## had8ley (Jul 6, 2011)

I never worked directly for Amtrak but I do have an Amtrak pass that entitles me and my wife to 50% off within 24 hours of train departure. I have learned, through the years, that it a lot easier on everyone's nerves if I book a low bucket as far out as possible as opposed to either gettting skunked by a sell out, which is happening more often, or paying one half of high bucket which, in effect, could be higher than the original full fare low bucket~ your choice; good luck !


----------



## Angela (Sep 9, 2011)

hi was wondering what the dress code for a reservation sales agent is and how often they get paid weekly? just got hired and will start training in a couple of weeks


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Sep 9, 2011)

You know that part of the interview where they ask if _you_ have any questions? <hint> <hint>


----------



## George Harris (Sep 9, 2011)

Angela said:


> hi was wondering what the dress code for a reservation sales agent is and how often they get paid weekly? just got hired and will start training in a couple of weeks


When in doubt, dress well. It is better to be overdressed than underdressed the first day of a job, that is, of course unless you know the job entails phpysical labor. You don't want to show up on your first day of work as a say carpenter or roofer in a suit.


----------



## Shanghai (Sep 9, 2011)

Angela said:


> hi was wondering what the dress code for a reservation sales agent is and *how often they get paid weekly*? just got hired and will start training in a couple of weeks


I'm only guessing, but I think they get paid once per week if they are paid weekly.


----------



## gn2276 (Sep 9, 2011)

For traveling on your pass you need to get a reservaion and tickets from a station.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Sep 9, 2011)

Angela said:


> hi was wondering what the dress code for a reservation sales agent is and how often they get paid weekly? just got hired and will start training in a couple of weeks


Congrats, maybe youll be selling us tickets soon! ^_^ Business casual sounds right, perhaps Khakis and a Polo Shirt with nice comfortable shoes would work! Most call centers and classrooms are keptt fairly cool so taking a sweater or jacket would be prudent also!


----------



## oldtimer (Sep 10, 2011)

Angela said:


> hi was wondering what the dress code for a reservation sales agent is and how often they get paid weekly? just got hired and will start training in a couple of weeks



When I worked for Amtrak (1972-2008) we got paid weakly!

:help: hboy: :help:


----------



## gn2276 (Sep 10, 2011)

Last Oct. the pay at least for the clerks was changed from weekly to biweekly.


----------



## Leon Dukes Sr. (Jul 12, 2013)

July 12, 2013

Hello,

My name is Leon Dukes Sr. I am a retiree from ICRR/CNN. I started Feburary 26,1957 and retired in September 1999. I noticed as reading some of the other retirees concerns we have some of the same., My wife and I want to take a weekend trip to Atlanta Georgia, 07/25/13 to 07/29/13. When I called to make reservations, I was told my Amtrak Rail Travel Privillege Card was not valid, no match like my numbers. I can't post my numbers on line because they include my social security #.

Can someone please direct me to the proper person and phone # to resolve this problem. As you can see I have very little time. Thank you.


----------



## gn2276 (Jul 12, 2013)

You may want to go to your nearest maned Amtrak station to get your tickets.


----------



## railiner (Jul 13, 2013)

Or contact the Human Resources Department of your ICRR/CN former employer, if you can.....they probably can answer your eligibility questions and/or direct you to the proper contact at Amtrak.

Good luck!


----------



## railiner (Jul 13, 2013)

Too bad employee travel is so complicated nowadays. At one time, on the former railroads, at least for coach travel, you simply boarded and showed your annual pass to the conductor when he collected tickets. Some 'premier' trains on a multi-train route were restricted for lower-level employees, and you did travel with the understanding that you had to give up your seats to revenue passengers if a train filled up.

Even Amtrak used to have a procedure for boarding without tickets on 'unreserved' trains. You carried a pad of self-written pass receipts, and handed one to the conductor and displayed your Rail Travel Privilege Card. On the NEC, most crew would not even bother asking for a receipt...showing your RTPC was sufficient to ride.....


----------

